# "Ντουρ, μωρή" και "Τσικάρ παρά"



## Ancolie

Παρακαλώ, τι σημαίνουν αυτές οι τουρκικές φράσεις που βρίσκονται σʹένα κείμενο μαρτυρίας της Μικρασιατικής καταστροφής ;


----------



## Ancolie

Ancolie said:


> Παρακαλώ, τι σημαίνουν αυτές οι τουρκικές φράσεις που βρίσκονται σʹένα κείμενο μαρτυρίας της Μικρασιατικής καταστροφής ;



Βρήκα ότι "τσικίνι" είναι ένα χρυσό νόμισμα.
Αφού  ο παράς είναι τα χρήματα, η φράση "τσικάρ παρά" θα μπορούσε να είναι μια ζήτηση χρήματος ;


----------



## Perseas

Βρήκα αυτη την πληροφορία:



> Πολλοί θα αναρωτιούνται τι σημαίνει tsikari, το οποίο είναι και ο τίτλος αυτού του ιστολογίου. "*Τσικάρ*"  στην ποντιακή διάλεκτο σημαίνει σπλάχνο, αλλά ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται  κυρίως με τη μεταφορική του σημασία, που μεταφράζεται ως ψυχή μου,  καρδία μου κτλ. Είναι σύνηθες οι κλασσικές Πόντιες γιαγιάδες να  προσφωνούν τα εγγόνια τους "τσικάρι μ'".


http://tsikari.blogspot.gr/p/blog-page_27.html

Δεν ξέρω πώς μπορεί να συνδυαστεί αυτή η σημασία με το χρήμα. Ίσως εννοείται ότι κάποιος είχε πουγκί με χρήματα κρυμμένο στον κόρφο του.


----------



## Ancolie

Perseas said:


> Βρήκα αυτη την πληροφορία:
> 
> 
> http://tsikari.blogspot.gr/p/blog-page_27.html
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πώς μπορεί να συνδυαστεί αυτή η σημασία με το χρήμα. Ίσως εννοείται ότι κάποιος είχε πουγκί με χρήματα κρυμμένο στον κόρφο του.




Να τα συμφραζόμενα ·
"στο μεταξύ ο Τούρκος μου δίνει ένα σκαμπίλι, που άστραψε το φως μου."Τσικάρ παρά" λέει. Θυμήθηκα ένα πεντόλιρο, που το ʹχα κρυμμένο, του το ʹδωσα. Μ́ʹαυτό γλίτωσα."


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Να τα συμφραζόμενα ·
> "στο μεταξύ ο Τούρκος μου δίνει ένα σκαμπίλι, που άστραψε το φως μου."Τσικάρ παρά" λέει. Θυμήθηκα ένα πεντόλιρο, που το ʹχα κρυμμένο, του το ʹδωσα. Μ́ʹαυτό γλίτωσα."


Ναι, αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω. Ίσως ο Τούρκος πίστευε ότι ο αφηγητής είχε χρήματα κρυμμένα στον κόρφο του και απαίτησε με τη βία να του τα δώσει.


----------



## Ancolie

Perseas said:


> Ναι, αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω. Ίσως ο Τούρκος πίστευε ότι ο αφηγητής είχε χρήματα κρυμμένα στον κόρφο του και απαίτησε με τη βία να του τα δώσει.



Ναι !

Και…"ντουρ" ;


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Ναι !
> 
> Και…"ντουρ" ;


Δεν ξέρω αν σημαίνει κάτι, δείχνει πάντως να είναι προτρεπτικό («εμπρός!», «άντε!»).


----------



## Ancolie

Perseas said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν σημαίνει κάτι, δείχνει πάντως να είναι προτρεπτικό («εμπρός!», «άντε!»).



Ευχαριστώ !


----------



## Live2Learn

*durmak*: s'arrêter (dur! is the imperative form)

*çıkarmak*: ôter, tirer, retirer (çıkar! is the imperative form)


----------



## Ancolie

Live2Learn said:


> *durmak*: s'arrêter (dur! is the imperative form)
> 
> *çıkarmak*: ôter, tirer, retirer (çıkar! is the imperative form)




Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Librarian44

Τέσσερα χρόνια αργότερα, έρχομαι να επιβεβαιώσω περίπου αυτά που έγραψε ο Live2Learn. Σε πιο "στρωτά" ελληνικά θα έλεγα: "Στάσου μωρή! Βγάλε τα λεφτά (σου)!"


----------



## Ancolie

Τέσσερα χρόνια αργότερα, ξαναδιάβασα το thread το οποίο είχα εντελώς ξεχάσει !


----------



## Παντελής

Ancolie said:


> Παρακαλώ, τι σημαίνουν αυτές οι τουρκικές φράσεις που βρίσκονται σʹένα κείμενο μαρτυρίας της Μικρασιατικής καταστροφής ;


*Τσικάρ (chikar) = take out, Παρά (para) = money 

chikar para = command....προσταγή,  your money out (give me your money....*


----------

